# What to do when dh is depressed?



## ECKellie (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

My husband and I had a fight the other night about his past infidelity because I asked for a detail that he refused to give me. I told him I thought he was lying about something and I wanted answers. I should have let it go though. That's what MOVING FORWARD is about right?

Later, I told him I was sorry and that I need to let it go. I told him that I love him, there is no need to keep torturing him or myself. 

Today, 2 days later, he is still depressed.  I have texted him a few times, and spoken with him and he seems so unhappy.

What else can I do?

Thanks in advance!
Kellie

EDITED TO ADD: Sorry, I don't know why I put this thread in this subforum but hopefully I'll get some answers!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Why won't he answer your question?? That would be a huge red flag to me. And now he's trying to make you feel guilty for asking?? Uh-uh. Something isn't right there. He should be falling over backwards for you if he cheated. How long ago was this past infidelity? What have you guys done (together and separately) to heal?


----------

